
Squirrel migrations recorded in North America (2006) - curtis
https://www.farmprogress.com/massive-squirrel-migrations-recorded-north-america
======
nkurz
A similar article with more information about the squirrel migration of 1968:
[https://mentalfloss.com/article/94069/great-squirrel-
migrati...](https://mentalfloss.com/article/94069/great-squirrel-
migration-1968). And since the official links seem to be broken, here's
someone's copy of the short research paper "The 1968 Squirrel 'Migration' in
the Eastern United States":
[http://www.myoutbox.net/flyger.htm](http://www.myoutbox.net/flyger.htm). And
to be complete, an article about the author of that paper:
[https://umdarchives.wordpress.com/2013/10/04/the-great-
squir...](https://umdarchives.wordpress.com/2013/10/04/the-great-squirrel-
migration-of-1968/).

------
beautifulfreak
I wonder to what extent the loss of the American Chestnut affected the
squirrel population.

------
tomrod
I thought "migration" had a strictly seasonal component separate from food
availability. Thank you, OP, for the challenge to my baseline!

